# DW Yes or no ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Dino concept !

YES or no ?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not sure on the headlight, would want to see a full frontal shot. Oh and I'm not sold on the wheels, look too clunky.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope, looks like a real life version of Lightning McQueen


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes! Looks a bit like a GT40, so what's not to like!

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Stunning.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Big yes


----------



## Dizzy007 (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes please


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes..


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Good god, no! It's far too squashed up. They've taken a scag and stuck it in a compactor.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

a yes here. :driver: :thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Entire front end doesn't look right, the rest looks OK.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes to a Dino, but this is only a concept it won't look exactly like that in the flesh. It will need to be very exclusive and built only in small numbers for a hundred or so select Ferrari clients.

Ferrari have stated they will never build a cheap car so you can expect this to cost 150K plus.

I doubt there will be a single Ferrari badge on it.

It would be interesting to see what engine they put in it. Imagine if just for historical sake, they made the car completely analogue, with old fashioned carbs and throttle, only made with 21st century materials and tech. Old fashioned suspension, none of this electronically controlled damping or active diffs. That would be ace!


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I really like that, a yes from me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

No. Wheels are out of proportion to body and headlights make it look bug eyed. 

Change those and it would be lovely. 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah. Like that.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## audiguypaul (Aug 11, 2017)

Nope, i'm a Porsche man.


----------



## Rainey (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes I like the lines.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Absolutely yes!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

The wheels are Gash but the rest is good


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh yes...


----------

